# Worth fixing YS624??



## Tonamy76

Hello,

I purchased a house this summer and the owner left all his power equipment in the garage since he was retiring to Arizona. The snowblower that he left is a Yamaha YS-624. I don't know anything about them except what I've read in the past 2 days or so. However, the one I have won't start. The previous owner left it with the gas tank full so from what I've read, it probably ruined the carb. Mine has the metal tank. Is it worth repairing or should I just sell it to someone else who can repair it themselves and buy a different new unit from Home Depot or something? If I was going to sell it, I think I would ask for $400. I'm very technically literate with computers, but I'm not mechanically inclined so I can't fix it myself. I'm located on the east side of Grand Rapids, MI so if anyone in the area knows a good repair person or wanted to purchase it, I'd appreciate the advice. 

Thank you.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello tonamy, welcome to *SBF!!* I would try cleaning the carb and the gas tank, the tank will be easier to flush than the carb. if you can't clean the carb see if you can get a new carb or have someone in your area ( a shop or individual )with more experience ) clean the carb for you the Yamaha is a fine machine


----------



## Tonamy76

Thank you for the fast reply. It's snowed a ton here this week with the lake effect snow. What would be a fair price to have that done? There are people on craigslist who advertise that they will come to your house for $50. I'd like to avoid trying to take the snowblower anywhere. It's pretty heavy and doesn't move well with those treads. Also, do i need to run it on regular 87 gas, premium 92/93, a 2 stroke mix? I read something about fuel stabilizer as well.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the Yamaha uses 87 octane gas do not mix it with 2 stroke oil it is a 4 stroke. if there is a Yamaha dealer in the area contact them about your carb, they might be able to help, fox power sport is in your area ( I'm in S.E. Michigan ) give them a call too. once you get it running put some type of stabilizer in the gas can that way the gas you put in the tank of the Yamaha is all set. go to harbor freight and get the a small square moving dolly to put the Yamaha on, it will make it easier to move around when the motor is off. I'm not sure I would trust someone riding around fixing snowblowers on the fly, not sure if they have ever worked on a Yamaha carb. you'll also want to change the oil


----------



## db130

If you can post links to the pictures of the snowblower, it'll help us determine what it could fetch in its current condition.

Unless it's cosmetically mint, $400 for a non-running older YS-624 is on the high side.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

db130 said:


> If you can post links to the pictures of the snowblower, it'll help us determine what it could fetch in its current condition.
> 
> Unless it's cosmetically mint, $400 for a non-running older YS-624 is on the high side.


 being in G-rap he needs a snowblower and if he can get the Yamaha fixed he'll have a nice snowblower. looking on ebay a new carb is $149
yamaha ys624 snowblower | eBay
and a carb kit 
YAMAHA YS624T YS624W YS624 T W YS 624 SNOWBLOWER CARBURETOR REBUILD KIT CARB | eBay


----------



## bad69cat

You might try a local guy who can do it - I offer pickup and drop off service for my clients a lot cheaper than the dealers! Surely there are a few small engine shops that do that...... a good carb cleaning and eyeball over on the machine may be a worthy investment. Those are nice machines!


----------



## YSHSfan

I can tell you one thing and that is that those Yamahas are very well made (unless something major is needed or what's needed is NLA, they are well worth fixing-I am partially restoring a few YS828). Their performance is excellent.
I know this probably does not help, but if you ship the carb to me I can clean it out using my ultrasonic cleaner (free of charge).
Fist of all I would take the air cleaner cover off, spray some starting fluid in there, crank it over an see if it fires up, if it does that's excellent.
Take the fuel tank off, clean it out and reinstall it with fresh fuel (I'd use premium, but this is just my preference) and some seafoam and see if you can get it to run, you may get lucky and it would work.
This units have a metal fuel valve below the right side of the fuel tank, make sure it is on (it has marks on it).
These units also use a fuel pump and after being sitting for a while it takes a while for the fuel bowl to fill up and the engine to run. So it will likely take several pulls.


----------



## YSHSfan

If you need further info, feel free to PM me as I have a Service Manual for them, and although I do not know a whole lot about them I'll help you with what I know and/or can.


----------



## Tonamy76

Does this snowblower have a briggs & stratton engine or is it a Yamaha one? I'm at work right now so I can't check, but the repair shop I called said he wouldn't work on it if it was a Yamaha engine. He told me to go to a Yamaha dealer.


----------



## jrom

Tonamy76 said:


> Does this snowblower have a briggs & stratton engine or is it a Yamaha one? I'm at work right now so I can't check, but the repair shop I called said he wouldn't work on it if it was a Yamaha engine. He told me to go to a Yamaha dealer.


It's a Yammy unless someone modified it, which is doubtful. I'd take hsblowersfan up on his offer and keep her going.


----------



## YSHSfan

Tonamy76 said:


> Does this snowblower have a briggs & stratton engine or is it a Yamaha one? I'm at work right now so I can't check, but the repair shop I called said he wouldn't work on it if it was a Yamaha engine. He told me to go to a Yamaha dealer.


It has a YAMAHA engine in it, that is the main reason why they are so great machines.

This should be like the one you have if early version (3 speed forward/chute turn handle on right side handle bar)....










If late version (4 speed forward, chute turn hande up on dash).....










Seems like I was wrong with the fuel valve location, it should be above the belt cover.

You can find a Service Manual PDF file here (open the link, browse down to the 10th post and the files are there)

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Service Manual


----------



## bad69cat

They are Yamaha made...... well made too


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Tonamy76 said:


> Does this snowblower have a briggs & stratton engine or is it a Yamaha one? I'm at work right now so I can't check, but the repair shop I called said he wouldn't work on it if it was a Yamaha engine. He told me to go to a Yamaha dealer.


 the motor is made by Yamaha so the shop you checked with isn't going to work on it. don't get discouraged do keep checking around and see who sells Yamaha generators, they might be willing to help with your snowblower


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento

I myself received a Yamaha YS624w (wheeled version) and I can say it is definitely worth fixing if you can find it someone to do it at a decent price. Mine was in pretty good shape or at least it seemed to be. It ended up having a torn motor mount bracket and some severely worn down skids Kama so bad that one of the shoes was completely gone and the side housing was shaved down about a quarter inch. The other issue was that it did not shift through the gears very well at all, it was pretty stiff to slide the shifter from side to side and when releasing the shift lever sometimes it wouldn't go into gear because the little pin that sticks out of the back of the blower would not pop out. All it took was a Dremel Scotch-Brite white buffing wheel, a little bit of lubricant and some slight adjustment of the linkage turnbuckle.

Sent from my Alcatel_5054O using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan

LSxPoweredSorento said:


> It ended up having a torn motor mount bracket, some severely worn down skids The other issue was that it did not shift through the gears very well at all.


Broken right front motor mount is the most common issue I've found so far-I'm in the process of making a JIG to weld them up and I am considering reinforcing them(8 out of 10 that I checked were broken). 
The one change I do most of the time is to remove the rear skids system and add side skids, it makes the machine track better and also protects the auger serrations (if they are not worn down already, as it not easy to find a YS624 with sound auger serrations). 
On the shifter issues plenty of cleaning, lubrication and adjustments of the shift rods can usually solve it.


----------



## Tonamy76

I'm still trying to find a shop that will work on it. The 2 Yamaha dealers in town sell motorcycles and don't want to touch it so I've been trying to find a small engine repair shop that will take a chance. I'm lucky it hasn't snowed this week like it did last week. From the picture above, I have the older model but from what I've read, that one is supposed to be better. I will post some pictures of mine because there are two wires that aren't plugged into anything on the side and I can't figure out what they are for. I keep trying to tinker with it, but like I had posted before, I'm not really a mechanical person, I'm more a technology person. 

Thanks to everyone who's helped with this so far. I hope to get my snowblower running soon.


----------



## YSHSfan

Tonamy76 said:


> I'm still trying to find a shop that will work on it. The 2 Yamaha dealers in town sell motorcycles and don't want to touch it so I've been trying to find a small engine repair shop that will take a chance. I'm lucky it hasn't snowed this week like it did last week. From the picture above, I have the older model but from what I've read, that one is supposed to be better. I will post some pictures of mine because there are two wires that aren't plugged into anything on the side and I can't figure out what they are for. I keep trying to tinker with it, but like I had posted before, I'm not really a mechanical person, I'm more a technology person.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's helped with this so far. I hope to get my snowblower running soon.


Post a pic of your machine (using copy and paste or upload, otherwise it won't post a link).
I believe I have a carburetor for an older machine which I can make sure is clean, make some gaskets and send them to you along with some fuel hose if you send me yours as I will need one once I get to work on that older Yamaha to hopefully bring it back to life.
The two unattached wires are likely for a light.


----------



## drmerdp

People in the know have a soft spot for those machines, excellent machine. Give it some love.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I agree. I think it's well worth trying to fix it up. Maybe you will need to buy a used machine for this year while working on the Yamaha. You can always sell it once the Yamaha is up and running or keep it for backup.


----------



## YSHSfan

Here is a collection of some of the broken Yamaha motor mount brackets YS828 and YS624 (they use the same bracket but bolt to the engine on different holes). Notice the same area where they all crack and break (I am considering welding a reinforcement bracket in the center).
Also here is my recently fabricated motor mount bracket welding JIG (it should make the welding easier) :icon-rolleyes:


----------



## matto

Between the videos I've seen of these, their reputation and the kick ass blue paint job, I definitely would have bought one if they were sold in the US.


----------



## YSHSfan

So far the welding JIG is working fairly well...:blush:


----------



## mopar451

*want too buy a YS-624T snowblower*

Hi my name is Bruce Legg and i live in Hudson Falls ,NY 518-7475078 Where do you live ? I have a YS-624 t that i need parts for.Any help would nice


----------



## YSHSfan

mopar451 said:


> Hi my name is Bruce Legg and i live in Hudson Falls ,NY 518-7475078 Where do you live ? I have a YS-624 t that i need parts for.Any help would nice


Welcome to the Forum Bruce.......!
Sorry I missed this post...
What part or parts are you looking for? And I will se if I can help you locate the parts or someone that has used parts....
I am located in CT


----------



## YSHSfan

Here is the finished product of my repair and reinforcing on the Yamaha motor mount brackets, they also got powder coated (I repaired 6 of them but only got 3 powder coated as those 3 will likely be installed on my partially restored YS828s)


----------



## drmerdp

Well done repairing the mounts. It's a nice touch using a jig to align them perfectly.


----------



## YSHSfan

drmerdp said:


> Well done repairing the mounts. It's a nice touch using a jig to align them perfectly.


Thanks.
I really enjoy repairing, fabricating, modifying or trying to restore or create things.... :blush:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I wonder what ever happened to the OP


----------



## YSHSfan

detdrbuzzard said:


> I wonder what ever happened to the OP


The OP sent me an email stating that his winter was very mild and he was likely going to make it through with out the snowblower and was planning on repairing it himself in this coming spring (as the shops on his area do not want to work on it)....... 
Hopefully he does a follow up on it.....


----------



## Tonamy76

Hello,

I've decided to sell my YS-624. I can't get anyone to fix it, and I don't have the time to tinker with it myself right now. Also, it's been in the 40's lately so I'm not even sure if i'll need it anymore this winter and want the space in my garage. I'll take some pictures of it and post them. I'll be open to offers and have a certain amount I'm hoping to get. I'm located in Grand Rapids, MI so take that into consideration if you wanted to purchase it. If you need specific pictures, let me know since I'm not sure what items are the trouble spots on these machines. Thanks for the help people offered, I think it would have been a great machine to use.


----------



## GregNL

Well that's a shame. I'm a little puzzled why any small engine repair shop won't touch it. :icon_scratch:

Guaranteed it's only a simple fix like draining the old gas, topping up with new, installing a new spark plug and maybe having to clean the carb which is so stupidly basic that it generally fixes most issues. I managed to get my Yamaha YS-624 running after 2 years being laid up during the rebuild by doing the above mentioned and the carb wasn't even dirty, gummed up nor covered in varnish from old fuel. I highly double there's anything mechanically wrong with the engine itself, most likely a fuel/air/spark issue.

Before you let one of the best little snowblowers out of your grasp check any local online classifieds for small engine repair service that can come to your house. Being snowblower season there's bound to be several posting with people looking for repair work. 

I also can't believe the winter weather or snow is over for you already. I have another 4 months of the white stuff, can't wait!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

if he were closer to me I would pick it up and drop it of at my buddies shop but I'm about two hours away from him. I am thinking about buying it though


----------



## 69ariens

That's a shame that you are selling it as a carb clean or even replacing the carb is a easy job . There is vids on you tube on how to clean a carb and should only take an hr at tops for a new be. I have a yamaha / kohler engine on a fradan push leaf blower .it's a yamaha engine that 's got only kohlers name on it to get in the usa. Or you you give bad69cat try as he said on page one he offers pick up


----------



## db9938

I think that the reason that some shops are fearful of working on them has to do with familiarity and part sourcing. Unbeknowst to them, they are pretty straight forward, and while not every part is available, a lot are. 

All Years YS624T Yamaha Power Equipment Parts


----------



## Tonamy76

Hello,

I have tomorrow off from work so I will get some pictures of it to post when it's light out since my garage is not well lit. I was given different reasons by different shops that I had called to see if they would work on it. The first was "We only service Briggs & Stratton Engines". Another place said they only used parts from their supplier, they wouldn't let me buy parts on Ebay and they wouldn't buy them from Ebay either. A third place told me they didn't have the service manuals and had never seen a Yamaha snowblower. Other places just wouldn't return my calls. 

Earlier in the thread I was told $400 was high for a used Yamaha YS-624, so once I post some pictures, I hope people can give me some estimates on what they think a fair value is. If you know how to do small engine repair, I also have a riding lawnmower I was given that could use some love. I would just give that to whoever bought the snowblower since it's also taking up space in my garage. PM me if you have specific questions.

Thank you to everyone that has left a reply. I appreciate the information and help.


----------



## jrom

GregNL said:


> Well that's a shame. I'm a little puzzled why any small engine repair shop won't touch it. :icon_scratch: Before you let one of the best little snowblowers out of your grasp check any local online classifieds for small engine repair service that can come to your house. Being snowblower season there's bound to be several posting with people looking for repair work.


What's even stranger is it's the 2nd largest city in Michigan and with the metro area, there are over a million people...1.3 million with Grand Rapids-Muskegon-Holland.

There has to be some capable Yamaha mechanics around. 

I second your prompt to check online classifieds. It's hard to believe the Yamaha cycle shops wouldn't go out of their way to ask any employees if they know anyone.


----------



## GregNL

Tonamy76 said:


> A third place told me they didn't have the service manuals and had never seen a Yamaha snowblower.


That's laughable. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh It's a small engine with all the same basic principals and parts. Most likely all you need is for someone to do a check up, essentially install a new spark plug, clean the carb and replace the gas.

I live in an area with less than 200,000, I could count about a dozen Kijiji ads in the past few days where people are advertising for small engine repair work regardless of the brand.


----------



## YSHSfan

Tonamy76 said:


> A third place told me they didn't have the service manuals and had never seen a Yamaha snowblower. Other places just wouldn't return my calls.


Yamaha YS624 and YS828 Service Manuals are found on a PDF form free download at the Yamaha Snowblower Forum. You need to search for them there, but they'll be found.


----------



## jrom

I wasn't knocking you Tonamy76, just a shame if some of the Y-shops wouldn't help you find a resource.


----------



## Tonamy76

I took some pictures of my snowblower today. I tried to get a spark plug and some stuff to tinker with it, but Advance Auto Parts was sold out at the location near my house (must be a sign from God). I watched some youtube videos about carburetor repair, but I think I would be in over my head. I have the service manual and I don't really understand anything that it says about the mechanics of what is going on with the machine (i'm not mechanically literate, i'm an electronics/computer person). At this point it's wasting more of my time trying to figure out what's wrong with it than just waiting and buying a new machine next year. 

It's not letting me add pictures to my post, so if you were interested in seeing them or buying it, send me a PM and I will send some pictures to you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'm with Jrom. It's not you, it's them. What's wrong with taking it as a challenge and working on it when business is slow. They would still be making money as long as you agree to not be hounding them to get it done quickly.
Guess they just have too much easy work to be hungry for a challenge.


----------



## YSHSfan

Tonamy76 said:


> Hello,
> I also have a riding lawnmower I was given that could use some love. I would just give that to whoever bought the snowblower


Is the lawn tractor a Yamaha as well?


----------



## leonz

Any Yamaha power equipment dealer can repair this snow blower for you.

In the short run you can do a few things that should bring it back to life quickly
for you if you have basic hand tools.

1. Purchase fresh high ethanol free octane gas in a 2.5 gallon safety can. If you cannot purchase ethanol free fuel you can treat it with seafoam adding about a quarter of a can to the full gas can.

a. purchase a new spark plug,plug wrench and a spark plug gaping tool if you do not have one. Be sure to write the recommended spark plug gap measurement on a piece of paper and stuff it in the spark plug box. The spark plug only goes in hand tight after you gap it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

a1. before you put the new plug in pour in a small amount of fresh motor oil to lubricate the upped end of the engine cylinder. and let that sit while the seafoam is dissolving the varnish and gum in system.
Before you do the next task pull the old plug and then pull the starter cord a little to get it to the point where it is near the top dead center to make it easier to start as it takes less effort to start the engine at that point.


a2. pull on the starter cord a few more times to get the oil spread through the cylinder head.

2. You will need to invest in a waste oil can to drain the old gas into it. You can always buy a gallon plastic gas can for the old gas and motor oil from the Yamaha so no worries there. Just Mark it "waste oil" and you can take it to a service station or car dealer to dispose of the waste oil.

3. after all the old gas is drained and the gas line is reconnected out pour in some of the sea foam and let it sit for 24-48 hours with a little fresh gasoline.. If the gas does not drain out the strainer is plugged and you would be money and time ahead calling a local Yamaha power equipment dealer for help.

4. If the oil level is still at the normal level don't worry about changing it yet. Pull the snow blower outside and see if the engine will start with the choke closed and then go from there gradually opening the choke to let it run through the fresh gas and seafoam to get it going again. 


You can always join the Yamaha snowblower fan club to get more help and manuals from a Yamaha snow blower dealer in Canada as that is where they are only sold now GGGRRRR

Its a real shame they stopped selling them with tracks but track can be bought from a yamaha dealer in Norway too.


----------



## Tonamy76

The lawn tractor is a Lawn Boy if I remember right. I was given it by a neighbor at the start of winter. I imagine it is probably an albatross like my snowblower.


----------



## JZ 1958

*YS 624 tracked snowblower for sale*

All - I have a tracked 624 that runs and works okay. Its now dated and I want to update my equipment after several years. Im in Belleville MI. Ill sell this unit cheap. Let me know if anyone is interested. Ill send cont6act info then and photos. 

John


----------

